# Problem with hour meter Cub Cadet LTX 1040



## hack1961 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a 2009 Cub Cadet with 19 hp Kohler has approx 75 hrs on it attempted to start yesterday had the battery on a trickle charge but no go it did start on a jump But starter seemed sluggish, Purchased new battery and it does start but again starter seems sluggish now the hour meter shows 525 and it should only be 75.
it does show voltage when key is first turned.

Anyone have any ideas on the hour meter? or why starter is sluggish when turning over.
thanks for any help.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

The hour meter runs anytime the key is on. The engine doesn't have to be running.
What cranking amp battery did you purchase?


----------



## hack1961 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes that's correct but since i replaced the battery it seems to be stuck on the (525) number, I wondering if i may have damaged it when jumping it before i put the new battery in.

The battery is 210 CCA


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

The jump start shoudn't have affected the hour meter. Sounds almost like there is a wire corrosion problem. Have you checked all the wire connections for good clean joints? Also, is the tractor stored in a dry place or outside.

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

